# My rabbit drank tea



## kimberly_byrd (May 29, 2010)

My new little guy just knocked my husbands drink over and started drinking the sweet tea that he had inside. I was wondering if he will get sick from it or if he would be fine. If anyone knows the answer to this I would appreciate it. Please help as I have no clue.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 29, 2010)

Well, depends on what kind of tea it was. Tea leaves in general aren't very good for rabbits, but most herbal teas are actually very good for rabbits and are in fact commonly used as intestinal remedies. 

If there was sugar in the tea, that's obviously not very good for you rabbit, but it won't cause any emediate serious harm.

I would just keep an eye on him. Make sure he is still eating and drinking and remaining active. If he becomes lethargic, loses his appetite, and/or has irregular shaped/colored feces, than that would be a sure sign to get him to a vet right away.

However, personally, I do think your rabbit should be fine.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 29, 2010)

*kimberly_byrd wrote: *


> My new little guy just knocked my husbands drink over and started drinking the sweet tea that he had inside. I was wondering if he will get sick from it or if he would be fine. If anyone knows the answer to this I would appreciate it. Please help as I have no clue.


If you were present when the tea spilled I don't think that your rabbitwould have hadtime getting enough of it to worry about it at all.


----------



## kimberly_byrd (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for your advice it was regular like the Lipton tea, but since he has been very active. He has been running around and jumping more so than normal actually quite funny, he is acting like he is hyped up. I will keep an eye on him for the next couple days I appreciate your advice.


----------

